# 2004 GTO Compression



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello, 

I want to get the STS Turbo Kit for the car, my question is, would i need to change my pistons to get a lower compression, I believe our cars have a 10 : 1 . If so , what pistons do you guys suggest ? I want to boost max 10psi , would it affect my stock engine, (Head gaskets, valve springs , etc.) ? I believe the kit comes rated at 5-6 psi. 

Thanks, 

Maury C.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

just talking out of my butt here....
The power level would be relatively the same. Either lower compression with higher boost or higher compression with a lower amount of boost. If the kit is made for the car, then I would run it the way it's set up. They have spent hundreds of hours to get the kit to be right and reliable for your car, so why would you change the components?
If you wanted much higher then stock boost, then I could see going with a complete forged balanced lower end.


----------

